# USGP Discussion Thread ***SPOILERS***



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> In either case, JPM was certainly smart/gracious enough not to grouse over it after the race. I haven't seen any interview clips where he complained about the officiating, other than to say that the ruling made him lose more position in the race.


I heard he left the track without speaking to any reporters (which I can understand - he must have been both pissed off and really disappointed).


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I heard he left the track without speaking to any reporters (which I can understand - he must have been both pissed off and really disappointed).


 I feel bad for him. Finishing sixth was undoubtedly terribly disappointing, but he must have felt that there were things he could've done that would have placed him much higher.

But hey, that's racing. And I'm sure he will be back in form for Suzuka anyway, and that next year will bring some very interesting competition. Schumi, Raikkonnen, and JPM, with plenty of heat from their teammates and the sneaky Renault team.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Always amazes me how Ferrari and the FIA can manage to control the weather like that too.


:bustingup


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :bustingup


Well, hopefully this season is a BIG wake up call to Ferrari. The competition is catching up very fast and next year, they will not only have Williams and McLaren to deal with, but Renault as well, and each team has a legitimate WDC contender too.

There's been a lot of rumors that Michael may step down after this, his record tying 6th WDC. Better hope that Spoonface comes back next year, otherwise Ferrari'd be stuck with Jacques Villenue for their #1. :eeps:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Well, hopefully this season is a BIG wake up call to Ferrari. The competition is catching up very fast and next year, they will not only have Williams and McLaren to deal with, but Renault as well, and each team has a legitimate WDC contender too.
> 
> There's been a lot of rumors that Michael may step down after this, his record tying 6th WDC. Better hope that Spoonface comes back next year, otherwise Ferrari'd be stuck with Jacques Villenue for their #1. :eeps:


 While it would be a very poetic thing for Schumi to retire after Suzuka, I hope he doesn't. I want there to be another toe-to-toe race for the championship next year. And race after race, MS strikes me as simply the best driver out there. He's one talented SOB.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> But hey, that's racing. And I'm sure he will be back in form for Suzuka anyway, and that next year will bring some very interesting competition. Schumi, Raikkonnen, and JPM, with plenty of heat from their teammates and the sneaky Renault team.


 :thumbup:

Amazing to see Renault come back at the end like that. Alonso will be one to watch!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> While it would be a very poetic thing for Schumi to retire after Suzuka, I hope he doesn't. I want there to be another toe-to-toe race for the championship next year. And race after race, MS strikes me as simply the best driver out there. He's one talented SOB.


I definitely agree with all of this. Formula One wouldn't be the same without Schumi in there fighting tooth and nail for each win, and I always love it when he and Montoya get to go head-to-head. I'm surprised that he can still get motivated to put as much of himself into training and racing as he has for so long, but he's obviously still got the skills so why not compete?

Then again, there is always that special mystique that surrounds you when you go out on top (The Beatles, Seinfeld, etc.) and that's got to be sweeter for your fans than limping out like Michael Jordan.  Okay, let's agree that Schumi should give it one more year and see how Ferrari fares:

 = retirement after next year
:thumbup: = try for even more world championships

edit: Oh BTW Hack, I believe a sixth WDC for MS would put him cleanly on top in the record books. Juan Manuel Fangio topped out at five, and it was thought for a long time that record would never be equaled.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Always amazes me how Ferrari and the FIA can manage to control the weather like that too.


Why do you think there was a nationwide blackout in Italy? Coincidence? 

--Andre


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Always amazes me how Ferrari and the FIA can manage to control the weather like that too.


Alex,

Like I said after Monza. How did Ferrari get the sun to shine right on his face?

He's charmed for sure and talented too.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

For once in my life I made the right decision. I was torn between going to the race or spending the whole weekend at Wrigley Field. I decided nothing was more important than the Cub's pennant drive. I saw them clinch on Saturday and even Schumacher winning another Championship can't bother me now.


----------

